# Champagne?



## brian0523 (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone smelled the Champagne scent from Brambleberry?

I have it on order and am getting anxious.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 26, 2007)

Not I but I hope it is awesome!


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok - well I'll let you know asap!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 26, 2007)

I plan on smelling it on my breath next Monday night about 11:59:59 though!  

Hey, buddy, your TOG Mold is shipping out tomorrow or Friday at the latest, FYI!  Thanks!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 27, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I plan on smelling it on my breath next Monday night about 11:59:59 though!
> 
> Hey, buddy, your TOG Mold is shipping out tomorrow or Friday at the latest, FYI!  Thanks!
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



HAHA Paul!  Yeah I'll be having that on my breath as well...can't wait...I need it!

As for the mold - I can't wait - I need that too!  Very anxious to get it.  I'm thinking about ordering the 1pounder from you, but waiting to see what you'll have on sale.  I'm gonna need a cutter as well, but may hold off on that, since I haven't even made my first batch yet.  

Thanks for getting that out to me!


----------



## joellcox (Feb 8, 2016)

*Champagne*

I've used it, it smells like ginger ale to me. It's very strong and can overpower anything else you blend it with. I mixed it with BB's Crisp Anjou Pear (2:1 pear to champagne) and I don't smell the pear at all. Use a light hand.


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2016)

This thread is 8 years old and I don't think the users are around anymore to use your info.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 8, 2016)

newbie said:


> This thread is 8 years old and I don't think the users are around anymore to use your info.



You are right newbie.  But so is Joellcox. My whole house smells of BB Champagne atm.  Use 1/2 oz ppo or less.  Good value : )


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 8, 2016)

And it sticks even at that rate....used just a little because of discoloring and two years later it's still yummy!


----------

